# The importance of long notes practice.



## Jaws

It is quite possible to do long note (or long tone practice) on most instruments. Keyboards and guitars excepted violin, viola cello and double bass included as well as all woodwind and brass.

How important do you think long note practice is for good phrasing? If you think it is important how long do you think you would need to do in each daily practice session for it to have an affect?


----------



## SpenDL13

I have just come upon this way to practice only recently, and it has been the best so far for intonation. I play viola and use long note practice about 5-10 mins every day. Helps a ton!


----------



## jericollins

my teacher has been playing for ten years and is principle cellist at the university here. she still uses this method of practice. i play scales this way as the first part of my regular practice session. not only is it good for intonation, but also for stamina of right shoulder.


----------



## Kidbuu

i agree it is important


----------



## Dave Slider

Personally I can't fault long note practice on woodwind and brass it's crucial for developing a professional sounding tone. I get my students in training band just going up the C Major scale holding sustained notes for 5-10 mins at the start of practice while working on crescendos and diminuendos. it builds up the tone and it builds up the diaphragm and phrasing. I'm not sure about strings I would have thought strings getting in to the habbit of a good vibrato is just as important as a long straight note? (Could be wrong)


----------



## JeffD

As I recall, isn't the famous (or infamous) Kreutzer #1 etude just such a long note practice, determined to make or break the violin student.


----------

